# 2013 Lordstown Poster Order Info



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Alright guys some of you have been asking so here we go. I'll be taking orders for the posters from now until June 16th. If you want one I must know before then so I can place the order. Also please let me know by then, some of you already have, if you'd like any other personalized prints and/or digital files. The cost is going to be $27 for the poster and they're 16x24. For those of you who want other prints or digital files, I can offer a discount if you also plan on purchacing a poster. Please reach me through email at [email protected] or if you have me on facebook you can message me there to. I will need your CruzeTalk name, your actual name, and your shipping address. As far as payment goes, I prefer PayPal. But cash or money order would be cool to. Like I said, let me know ASAP so I can get the order put in.

-Jacob Balakier


Email/PayPal me here ----> [email protected]


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you repost the image of the lordstown poster? Cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine came today it looks awesome can't wait to get t up on my wall.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep got mine as well















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally got mine up on my wall


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Looks good


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

yea I framed minr I also had to cut some of my poster but its up also.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## changgonggao (Aug 23, 2013)

Cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------

